# Best machine to freshen up pastures or thinning fields?



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Brillion grass seeders work great I have one. But mine is old and was intended for a fresh tilled field. I want to plant more grass seed over pasture kind of like a no till seeder. But with grass seed what the heck can a guy use in this application? Thanks


----------



## Yogi (Oct 6, 2013)

You might take a look at the Landpride no till seeders.


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

No till seeders work well but with some limitations. I have found that if the pastures are rough and with larger stones the spike style no till seeders are best. We used a Greenscape conservation seeder for many years to overseed as you intend to do. They work well if you mow the existing growth very low a couple days before attempting to overseed. I've used the same seeder for wildlife foodplot plantings where other no till seeders may have been damaged by surface rocks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is a good idea to mow the grass low whatever you use to give the drilled/planted seed a chance. A box drill like a John Deere 450 or 8300 work pretty good if it is in good operating condition and the soil is not rock hard(after a rain is good).

Another way to do it if you do not have access to a box drill is right after you have baled hay in the fall (mowing low) and take a spiked drag harrow and go over the field to loosen some soil. Broadcast your seed and then roll down a couple of times with a packer.

Fall seems to have the best results for inter-seeding.

Regards Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

TORCH said:


> Brillion grass seeders work great I have one. But mine is old and was intended for a fresh tilled field. I want to plant more grass seed over pasture kind of like a no till seeder. But with grass seed what the heck can a guy use in this application? Thanks


you could check with NRCS they usually have no till drills for rent.Ours has a Truax and a JD no till drill.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Manure spreader


----------



## GOOD HAY (Aug 8, 2010)

I have had the best luck in the fall after second cut is off and the stubble is still low. Generally there is more moisture, the dew hangs around until noon. The main thing is to get the seed in contact with the bare soil. Depending on the conditions and the equipment you have there are different methods. I have a CIH 5100 drill with DD openers and I drop the grass seed behind the openers and in front of packer wheels. Last fall I pulled it behind an old disc that was moving the thatch and fine debris that always builds up on the hay fields. I had very good results last fall. This summer I am putting wavy coulters on the front gangs of that disc and putting double spring tine harrow teeth where the back gangs used to be. Just in the middle of that project right now. The problem last fall was a fine line between moving the thatch around and the disc turning sod over. Anyway, thats what I do and I have many fields that have not been plowed in 30 years are still weed free and yield good.


----------

